# Who are your favourite youtubers?



## UnusualAquariumEcosystems (8 Mar 2020)

Hi I thought I would share these as they entertain me a lot!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7MCFUG5oKKsfVDl7gT7BRA
Catch Em All Fishing 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiHKpi0fbgYIZ18hHg9hSWg
Predatory Fins - amazing! He is running some fish sanctuary and has very large fish like red tail cat fish and sharks! Love this guy!


https://www.youtube.com/user/bigrich545/videos
Ohio fish rescue - they take in big fish that people find they can no longer keep, has loads of aquariums and the guy turned his own pool (a proper swimming pool not like a above ground one) into a massive fish pond - he has some massive fish in there!


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKFtfFitaK83yBc0rlg9m1A/videos
Paul Cuffaro - young man aquarium enthusiast - so successful he has bought his own house by the age of 18 with the money he earns from YouTube! 


Anyone here have any other recommendations? Any British YouTubers you know of? I only found one decent guy called George Farmer, he does really good planted aquascapes.
https://www.youtube.com/user/gf225/videos


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Mar 2020)

I like the content of "SerpaDesign", but at the risk of being rude; I can't stand the guy in the videos voice!


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (8 Mar 2020)

Rachel O Leary would probably be my favourite


----------



## UnusualAquariumEcosystems (8 Mar 2020)

Thanks I'll look these up! I have uploaded videos of my bottle aquarium, drinks dispenser aquarium and I turned a bubble tube light show device into an aquarium too.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (8 Mar 2020)

this must have been covered elsewhere on here before but (I’m no particular order):...
Juris Jutjajevs
Tank Tested
Aquapros
Green Aqua
Nigel Aquascaping

for something less well known - The Planted Tank has really been grabbing my attention recently


----------



## dw1305 (8 Mar 2020)

Hi all,
I've enjoyed Tim Addis's <"TA Aquaculture"> videos. 



cheers Darrel


----------



## Steve Buce (8 Mar 2020)

LRB aquatics
Aquarium co-op
Another world terraria
Marks Aquatics


----------



## UnusualAquariumEcosystems (9 Mar 2020)

Wow thanks for the responses, I will look at all of these, I was already familiar wit Aquapros and this looks like a good channel. did any of you check out my channel from my introduction post? Do any of you have channels?

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-yECL1nqlqP6bzgngZDsUA/videos?view_as=subscriber


----------



## rubadudbdub (19 Mar 2020)

Ta aquaculture is a superb shop.  Well worth a visit, with fish you'll rarely see anywhere else. I enjoy the way they have plants just dotted around their fish room to see what works.  

I enjoy the pond guru series below on making a  wildlife pond.  Especially the hibernaculum and the way he does the edge, purposefully to create habitats for wildlife.  His other pond build videos are good too. Pity he switched to videos about filters.


----------



## Siege (19 Mar 2020)

This is awesome


----------



## Mark.A (19 Mar 2020)

Two of my favourites:

George Farmer
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC210QPUiYoCjm9IEuu5SHLQ

Corvus Oscen
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYLva0o1Ndz8xatJuUxbzpg


----------



## Siege (20 Mar 2020)

Even if you don’t watch George, watch this. It’s bloody good!


----------

